# advice needed...



## k1ngc0ld (Mar 7, 2013)

So ive been thinking building a run for the hills bunker in the 82,000 acre state park i have with in 30 minutes of where i live. Any advice or thoughts???


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

your talking about building a permanent structure in a state park, don't you think that the park officials will have something to say about your project, or is this an undercover operation?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

What camo said.

At least you're thinking about options and for that you get a kudo. Two things to keep in mined:

You take a huge risk squatting on someone else's land whether it be public or private. We would take great exception to someone _trying_ to do that on our land.
A whole bunch of people would be thinking the same thing and head to an area that close to a town.

Make a list of all options and do a pro and con for each one. Keep in mind a public park of that size would be a magnet to the hordes of people fleeing from the city, especially if it has flowing water.

If you're thinking there's enough water for everyone to share, that may be true. However, people want to live right by the water and that means their sanitation "facilities" are close by the water and that's how diseases get a stronghold on a population. No matter where you go, you have to have someway to sterilize / sanitize the water.


----------



## k1ngc0ld (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I should've given more detail..... I'm looking to build a low key-hidden mini bunker made out of used pallets. Like a hobo hole. I'm thinking 2 pallets high, 2 pallets wide and 3 pallets deep. I was thinking about this for a base location with a few caches scattered with a mile of the bunker. 

I would sleep a little better at night if I had extra supplies and a place rest my head for a few nights.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you ever tried to dig a hole that size by hand? You might change your mind.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A hole in the ground isn't very stable. You have to cover it with plastic to keep the rain out. I'd much rather have a truck with a cap and an air bed in the back.

Otherwise you could set up a tent in a tight clump of trees.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Country Living said:


> If you're thinking there's enough water for everyone to share, that may be true. However, people want to live right by the water and that means their sanitation "facilities" are close by the water and that's how diseases get a stronghold on a population. No matter where you go, you have to have someway to sterilize / sanitize the water.


Agreed CL. Sanitation should be a priority right after food water shelter and protection. If sanitation is lax we will have outbreaks of cholera and other diseases we haven't seen in the US for about 100 years.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Building anything in a state park would almost for sure be illegal. Being in jail would likely be that last place you would want to be in a SHTF situation. In state forests and national forests it may be legal(I have seen many deer stands in those places). You could maybe scout out a good place to camp and remove some brush(undercover operation ) to make it better. I do not want to read about you getting caught on the news.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is illegal,you will loose everything,money and time ,spend it in your own property.


----------



## k1ngc0ld (Mar 7, 2013)

I live in an appartment, no where to dig. And in a shtf situation id rather not load up my bov where people can see. ..... Im not worry about how legal it is. We're all a bunch of criminals anyway according to "big brother". Im not the only one thats been noticing the raids on preppers as of late?

Ive been talking to my counter parts about this and decided that a bunker that size would take too long. Instead a series of small caches would work out better.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hennessy hammock.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Advice: get a topo map of the area. Spend the money, get a GOOD one. Then find the highest place that would be the least accessible. Go there. See if there is a spring nearby. If yes, pre-position some supplies, then see if shelter is possible. Think: outcroppings, natural "bowls" and caves/crevices. Pick a few of these spots, keeping in mind that you DON'T want it to be readily accessible; if it's easy to get to, then someone else may be in your spot later. Plan a few weeks on this recon, on site, and you could end up with a decent "last stand" hide-out(s). Not a BOL by a long-shot, but better than having zero options.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you know anything about GeoCacheing?

You could consider working with some of the basics of GeoCache and setup simple a simple cache in several places.

Place #1 - Sealed container with tent - sleeping bag and some food and water filters.

Place #2 - Sealed container with food and tools

Place #3 - Sealed container with ...

Place #4 .....

It doesn't need to be much, but, it would need to be placed in a safe zone. DON'T put them near a road where construction could either bury it deeper or be found. DON'T put them near a stream where ground water can seep into the containers. DON'T put them at the base of a tree - tree could fall over or the roots could penetrate the container.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Is illegal,you will loose everything,money and time ,spend it in your own property.


I think the same thing !

Always near the house... best choice...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

There are so many things wrong with this idea I won't go into it. Find a different idea. Some have been suggested here already.

*If you don't have a place to GO, "bugging out" simply means you are a refugee.* The odds of surviving that are slim to none in the sort of scenario implied here, where a city is dangerous enough to want to flee.

Find a place where you have PERMISSION to stay. All the world is NOT your enemy unless you make them so! Do networking. Learn to make yourself valuable enough that someone WANTS you at their place.

For instance:
I have a machine shop that includes welding, sheet metal, blacksmithing and more. I can make a good living in my rural community and have an established clientele. My problem is, I am 66 years old and need some help doing the hard work. I could use an apprentice, taken on with the idea of them taking over the shop when I am unable to work any more. Want to learn a good trade that will be valuable in a PAW? I have an RV trailer available for such a person to live in. You would also get to learn gardening, raising fruit, herbs, and chickens, canning food, plus some hand woodworking/carpentry, masonry, and electrical work for solar and wind energy. You could eat well, live comfortably, and have an interest in your own future.

Wouldn't you rather do something like that than sleep in the cold mud and have the law after you?


----------

